

WebGL Statistics and the state of WebGL/HTML5 - robin_reala
http://codeflow.org/entries/2012/apr/25/webgl-statistics-and-the-state-of-webgl-html5/

======
zephjc
The stats page pyalot2 links to is his, at <http://webglstats.com/> which is
great. I'm really looking forward to pointerlock and geometry instancing,
which should allow for a lot more complex scenes.

No pointerlock has been the bane of my game project, but I still have a long
way to go, so I'm sure it will be out long before my game is completed :)

------
pyalot2
I tried to keep the article short and skimable, let me know if there's
anything you think should be added or changed.

